# Please read if having IVF after an ectopic



## Baby1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
Just wanted to share something I've recently learnt. I had a few goes at IUI in 2008 and had an ectopic pregnancy. I had surgery to remove the ectopic, then moved onto IVF. Five IVF cycles and an FET cycle later and I still haven't had a viable pregnancy despite having good quality blastocysts and until now nobody seemed to know why as I haven't a diagnosis and my husband and I are using donor sperm.
I have recently seen a consultant at a different hospital. He told me that if you have an ectopic and the tube isn't removed in surgery it's possible for the tube to get blocked. The tube can fill with fluid which can then leak into the uterus. The fluid is toxic to embryos and so the chances of getting pregnant and staying pregnant are low. I'm going to have an HSG (xray of the fallopian tubes) to see if my tube is blocked, and if it is I'll have it surgically removed. I feel I should have had an HSG before ever starting IVF.
So, if anyone out there has had surgery for an ectopic but with the tube left in, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ask about an HSG. It might save some heartache!


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Baby

Well done for posting this thread, it is excellent advice.
With my recent IVF I had this very scare. They thought that the right tube was filled with liquid but I said that is the tube I was told was removed when I had an ectopic at Christmas. I was then told, that even when they do remove the tube with the pregnancy that some consultants leave some of the tube behind for some strange reason even though it is completely useless and this can stll fill with the toxic liquid.
I thought I was going to have to put the egg transfer on hold to have it operated on but when I had the egg collected done the consultant said she would drain any fluid at the same time but by that time there was no fluid there, I just hope it doesn't come back now that I am pregnant. I am so scared of it being ectopic again or miscarriage because I have lost all of my previous 5 pregnancies.
Good luck and thanx
N x


----------



## natwatson84 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow. i wish i didnt read this thread now  
i have my left tube still intact but it is damaged. (ive had two ectopics, one tube removed, the other scarred and damaged) not sure why they bothered leaving the left tube behind as it will be so dangerous to get pregnant naturally,. 
i didnt know that this could affect my ivf. nobody has mentioned this to me. not sure what to do now as im in the middle of my ivf cycle. oh dear! xxx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Natalie

I wouldn't worry. When you have your follicle tracking scans they will spot if there is any fluid around that shouldn't be there. And, although I had that scare the consultant was going to sort it out for me while sedated for egg collection so it would have been okay. You could ask the question about this when you next get scanned just to check that they have checked.
I had an early scan today and feel assured that this pregnancy is not ectopic. Hooray. Next week we should hopefully see a heartbeat, all being well.
Good luck with the rest of your cycle 
N xx


----------



## Baby1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great news Nicky.

Sorry Natalie, I didn't want to worry anyone. IVF is the way to go if you've damaged tubes. I've just been trying to work out why things aren't working for me and when I found out that my tube might be blocked and what that could mean I just wanted to warn people. Having a damaged tube is different to having a completely blocked tube anyway. Just do as Nicky suggests and you'll be fine. Good luck with the cycle.

It turns out my tubes are fine after all.


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I wonder if you can help?

I have both tubes blocked completly at the ovary end and several adhesions on both tubes near the wombe , resulting in me never being able to concieve natural.
I have read about hypo and eptopic and have been pushing to get both tubes removed during an op in July to remove 2 cycts .I feel this will stop any problems and give me the best start for my IVF which i have a PIE 28.6.11

Do you think this is the best plan as my tubes do not work anyway and i done want to waste precious attempts 

Please help


----------



## ahssakat (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,


I didn't know about the ectopic/adhesions affecting IVF until my doctor insisted on getting an HSG before starting treatment to check for fluid in the tubes. Definitely a good idea - though I wouldn't want to have the HSG again!


Scrummy - I'm afraid I don't know about whether getting your tubes removed is a good idea, but my doctor has warned me very strongly that even with IVF the chances of another ectopic are higher than usual. I have adhesions, which was the cause of the ectopic in the first place.   It's a difficult decision, what does the IVF doc say?


Kat


----------



## Baby1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies.
Scrummy - I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but I would certainly ask your doctor and tell him or her about your concerns about hydrosalpinx (I think that's what it's called). 
I know that once you've had an ectopic there is a higher chance of having another ectopic though I don't think it's significantly higher, not sure. I was told that I'd need to have IVF rather than IUI after my ectopic because I was at higher risk from another ectopic with IUI than IVF.
Good luck.


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

ahssakat-Thanks hun no wories.  I go to see the consultatant already doing my op on 21st ans ivf app 28 so i will ask and try get something sorted

baby1000- Thats what im worried about and if i can prevent it first time round to give myself a better chance , then im gona do it .

Thanks ladies 

How r u all?


----------

